# OOC: Temple of Elemental Evil: Dim_Darknight



## Dim_darknight (Oct 29, 2005)

The following is quoted almost word for word from The Temple of Elemental Evil:
--
The Village of Hommlet is situated in the central part of the Flanaess, a portion of western Oerik Continent. The hamlet-sized village is located some 30 leagues southeast of the town of Verbobonc on the fringe of the territory controlled by the noble Lord the Viscount of Verbobonc.

Hommlet is a crossroad into several areas. It grew from a farm or two, a rest house, and a smithy. The roads brought a sufficient number of travelers and merchant wagons to attract tradesmen and artisans to serve those passing through. The resthouse became an inn, and a wheel and wainwright settled in the thorp. More farmers and herdsmen followed, for grain was needed for the passing animals, and meat was in demand for the innfolk.

Prosperity was great; trade was good; and the land was untroubled by war, outlaws, or ravaging beasts. The area was free, beautiful, and bountiful - too much so, in the eyes of some. At first it was only a few thieves and bandits molesting the merchant caravans; then came small bands kobolds or goblins raiding the flocks and herds. Local militia and foresters checked but could not stop the spread of outlawry and evil.

A collection of hovels and their slovenly inhabitants formed the nucleus for the troubles which were to increase. A wicked cleric established a small chapel at this point. The folk of Hommlet tended to ignore this place, Nulb, even though it was but 6 miles distant.
But its out-of-the-way position was ideal for the fell purposes planned for this settlement, as was its position on a small river flowing into the Velverdyva. The thickets and marshes around Nulb became the lair and hiding place for bandits, brigands, and all sorts of evil men and monsters alike. The chapel grew into a stone temple as its faithful brought in their ill gotten tithes.

In but three years, a grim and forbidding fortress surrounded the evil place, and swarms of creatures worshipped and worked their wickedness therein. The servants of the Temple of Elemental Evil made Hommlet and the lands for leagues around a mockery of freedom and beauty. Commerce ceased, crops withered; pestilence was abroad. But the leaders of this cancer were full of hubris and in their overweaning pride, sought to overthrow the good realms to the north, who were coming to the rescue of the land being crushed under the tyranny wrought by the evil temple. An immense battle was fought.

So great was the slaughter, so complete the victory of good; that the walled stronghold of the Temple of Elemental Evil fell within a fortnight, despite the aid of a terrible demon. The place was ruined and sealed against a further return of such abominations by powerful blessings and magic.

Life in Hommlet quickly returned to a semblance of its former self. For five years afterward, the village and the surrounding countryside have become richer and more prosperous than ever before. A monstrous troll who plagued the place for a time was hunted down by a party of passing adventurers. Carrying the ashes and a goodly fortune as well, the adventurers returned to the village. Before going elsewhere to seek their fortunes, the adventurers also returned a portion of the villagers' losses. Other adventurers, knowing of the evil that had once resided in the area, came to seek out similar caches, and several did find remote lairs and wealth - just as some never returned at all.

After a time, adventurers stopped coming to the area. It seemed that no monsters were left to slay, and no evil existed here to be stamped out. The villagers heaved a collective sigh - some pained at the loss of income, but others relieved by the return to the quiet, normal life - and Hommlet continued its quiet existence for four years more.

But then, a year ago, the bandits began to ride the roads again - not frequently, but to some effect. To the good folk of Hommlet, this seemed all too familiar, so they sent word to the Viscount that wicked forces might still lurk thereabouts. This information has been spread throughout the countryside, and the news has attracted outsiders to the village once again. Who and what these men are, no one can be quite sure. All claim to be bent on slaying monsters and bringing peace and security to Hommlet; but deeds speak more loudly than words, and lies cloak the true purposes of the malevolent.
--


----------



## Dim_darknight (Oct 29, 2005)

I would like to run this classic (updated to 3.5). I will probably adjust some things using the “Complete” book series, but will try to remain pretty faithful to the original’s design. I am not extremely familiar with the Greyhawk setting, so please just accept it if something does not follow cannon.

I need four to six players who are capable of posting at least once every 24 hours. If something that will temporarily limit your posting ability occurs, please inform me as soon as possible.  

Character Creation:
Ability Scores: 18, 16, 15, 14, 12, 10. Arrange as you like.
Race/Class: PHB or the Complete books.
Start at Second level, 200gp. Any unspent gold pieces will be devalued to silver (ex. if you spend 191gp, your remaining 9gp will turn into 9sp).
Why? This module will be pretty deadly so I’m allowing an extra level at the start and giving above average stats. The wealth level; however, will remain about as restrictive as the module sets it.

Note: Any character brought back from death or created to replace a lost character will lose one point from an ability score (player selects which stat takes the loss).

Characters will reach somewhere around 11th level by the end of the module. Experience will be awarded for good roleplaying, effective/creative skill use, and combat. Max HP at first level; afterwards take half the class HD and add 1 (and the Con Mod). New levels are gained immediately (unless in the middle of combat or player is holding off to craft items).

I will handle all rolls; please indicate either IC or OOC whenever you want to make a specific check.

*I can generally post as quickly as the slowest player. The sooner you post, the sooner I post. This is a long module, so please don’t drag your feet. I am normally able to post in morning and late evening hours, occasionally noon.*

If interested please post a complete character sheet with background (as long or short as you care to make it) by noon (CST), Friday November 4th. I offer *up to* 100 exp for a quality background. I have two background guidelines: 1. No Hommlet locals. 2. Preference will be given to players that can link their characters (know each other before this adventure begins). Feel free to use this thread to discuss options with other players.

An “accepted players list” will be posted Wednesday, assuming enough people apply.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 30, 2005)

I'd definitely be game to play in this one.  I'm interested in playing a human fighter-rogue from the City of Greyhawk, possibly on the run with some stolen goods that he couldn't fence in the city (most likely didn't have the right contacts to fence in the city).  I'll have something up in a little bit.

Nick


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 30, 2005)

I want in.  I am thinking of character ideas as I post this.  Will post more as soon as I decide


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 30, 2005)

Cleric of St. Cuthbert coming to Hommlet to administer some just punishment to those that are breaking the laws of the area.  Knowledgable in the domains of Strength and Destruction.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 30, 2005)

*Tem Rickar*: Male Human Rog1/Ftr1; Size M; HD 1d6+2 plus 1d10+2; hp 16; Spd. 30 ft.; AC 16 (+4 Dex, +2 leather armor); BAB +1; +5 melee (punching dagger, 1d4/x3; rusty shortsword, 1d6-1/19-20/x2), +4 ranged (sling with stones, 1d3/x2/50 ft.), +5 ranged (dagger, 1d4/19-20/x2/10 ft.); SA See below; SQ See below; AL N; SV Fort +4 (+2 Con), Ref +6 (+4 Dex), Will +1 (+1 Wis); Str 10, Dex 18, Con 15, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14.

*Skills, Feats, Languages*: Balance +8 (4 ranks, +4 Dex), Bluff +6 (4 ranks, +2 Cha), Climb +5 (5 ranks, +0 Str), Disable Device +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int), Hide +8 (4 ranks, +4 Dex), Jump +7 (5 ranks, +0 Str, +2 feat); Listen +7 (4 ranks, +1 Wis, +2 feat), Move Silently +8 (4 ranks, +4 Dex), Open Lock +8 (4 ranks, +4 Dex), Ride +7 (3 ranks, +4 Dex), Search +7 (4 ranks, +3 Int), Sleight of Hand +8 (4 ranks, +4 Dex), Spot +3 (+1 Wis, +2 feat), Tumble +12 (4 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 feat, +2 synergy/Jump); Acrobatic (+2 Jump, Tumble), Alertness (+2 Listen, Spot), Weapon Finesse.

*Racial Abilities, Class Abilities*: Bonus feat at 1st, +4 skill points at 1st, +1 skill point/level after 1st, favored class: any; Sneak attack +1d6, trapfinding.

*Equipment*: Leather armor (+2 AC, Max Dex +6, No Armor Check penalty), punching dagger, 2 daggers, rusty shortsword, sling (with pouch full of stones), backpack [bedroll, thieves' tools, strange parcel*, empty waterskin, poor quality dried meat].

*Background*: Born to a Suelish prostitute in the City of Greyhawk and son to an unknown father, Tem Rickar was never destined for great things.  Turned out of the house at night by his mother, he fell in quickly with scoundrels and thieves, running for a while under the direction of a Baklunish fence known only as Twist.  The old fence found that Tem was rather good at picking pockets and eventually convinced the youth to not bother going home at all.  So Tem ran with Twist's crew for a while, stealing handkerchiefs and snuff boxes, lifting food and wine, surviving well on the hard work of others.  

And, as all things eventually do (or seem to when you're very poor and must steal to survive), things went badly rather quickly.  While out on a job for Twist, Tem got in over his head and picked up a box that he didn't quite know what to do with.  Made of dogwood, the box has no visible seams and no apparent latch.  When he brought it back to Twist, the fence, suddenly disconcerted, sent the boy away (something about bad luck or some such).  Since then, Tem has wandered the Tuflik, Fals, and Velverdyva Trade Route, encountering trouble just about everywhere he goes: running with a gang of weak-willed, imbecilic street thugs in Dyvers and narrowly avoiding the beaks, only to end up alone and penniless near Verbobonc and pounded to a pulp by a band of highwaymen.  His wanderings have taken him near and far since, with little luck anywhere.  Tem endures, but that's just about all.

*Description, Personality*: Tem has always been small — both in height and breadth (5 ft. 5 in., 143 lbs).  His narrow build and sleight frame make him look more than a little bit like a half-elf, and, for that matter, there very well may be some elf blood in his ancestry.  Defensive of his possible mixed blood and uncomfortable in his lack of knowledge regarding it, Tem tends to make assertions that he can't back up, plans that he can't properly execute, and promises that he can't possibly keep.  He tends to think on the grand scale and is woefully impractical, something he fully realizes.  Part of this is attributable to his young age (17 years old), but mostly it's attributable to Tem being Tem — having never had anything and recently having had nothing but bad luck, he sees no reason that practicality should get in the way of his desires.  Things can't get any worse.

* _I have no idea what's in the box.  It's bad luck, possibly valuable, but whatever the case, Tem's looking to fence it somewhere out in this neck of the woods. I also am aware that I underspent by somewhere close to 150 gp, but the boy's supposed to be poor and hard up right now.  It didn't seem right for him to be too elaborately equipped._


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 30, 2005)

I am interested in cooperative backstories and RPing.  As my sig attests, I DM a few games here.  Please feel free to check out those games and the OOC thread as to the regularity of my posting.  As you say ... in the games in which I do not DM, I can play as a player only as fast as the slowest player/DM.  So please judge my posting ability on the games I DM and not those I play in.

What are the typical alignments for this module?  I've never played it before...  Is this a group going in to cleanse the land?  Or a group that just gets stuck in it before they realize what is going on?

Personally, I think it would rule to play in a party where faith plays a huge role.  Say ... a party of people all devoted to the same deity.  Something like ... Heironeous. Or Kord ... or St. Cuthbert as the poster above suggests.  Either of those would allow fighter types (including a few rogues, scouts, etc) and clerics to be involved.  This is assuming that people are interested in RPing good alignments.  If this sounds cool to anyone else, count me in.

Another cool backstory could be people escaping from the same master.  [I.E. they were slaves at one point.]  As they ran, they picked up skills and talents that allowed them to survive.  In hiding from their master who is seeking them out, they stumble across the Temple.

Anyway, like I said, I'm not familiar with the adventure at all.  So these ideas could well be bunk.  Just trying to cooperate.

Oh, and mister DM.  If you are unfamiliar with Greyhawk ... do you have a homebrew world that you are more familiar with?  Would it not be easier for us to learn that homebrew world rather than for you to learn Greyhawk?  I'm all for adventuring in homebrews ... and if this is an adventure that you can change to fit your homebrew ... I'm cool with that.

Anyway, just probing ideas.  If anyone out there wants to jump on an idea here, let me know.  If the DM thinks that any of these have merit, let me know.  I could come up with a concept in a heartbeat.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi, I want to join.
My character will be a treasure hunter. Wanderer Halfling, Born in the Independent city of Highfolk, he traveled to the Great viscount and the City Of Verbobonc. The free city that lies north from Hommlet.
rumors of lost treasure in the Kron hills (where Hommlet is) attracted him to this place.
Halfling spellthief 2  - check the complete adventurer for that class.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 30, 2005)

Cool concept, Strahd.  Just to let y'all know, my concept needs a little tweaking, but I'm aiming for more of an acrobat than a traditional thief, so there shouldn't be any overlap with other rogues.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 30, 2005)

I think that we could almost join everything together here.  We could go with the common faith theme and still have you guys play your rogues.

I could make my Cleric be a follower of Olidammara, knowledgable in the domains of Luck and Trickery.

Other than the rogues others that could easily be followers of Olidammara are bards, swashbucklers, or really any class that the individual is a prankster or someone who enjoys the good life (wine, women, song.)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 30, 2005)

That would work just fine for me, Juggernaut.  And, if we're all from different places, it brings in a slight amount of tension into the party dynamics — even if we're good-aligned or have good reason to trust the group, our running buddies would still be thieves and worshippers of Olidammara.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2005)

*Egoz Quickhands*


```
[B][COLOR=Green]Egoz Quickhands [/COLOR] [/B] 
Male Halfling Spellthief 2
Neutral Good
Diety: Olidammara
Representing Roy - Strahd
***************************
[B]Abilities:[/B]
Strength 8 (-1) ; Dexterity 18 (+4) ; Constitution 12 (+1) 
Intelligence 15 (+2)  ; Wisdom 14 (+2) ; Charisma 18 (+4) 
***************************
[B]Apperance:[/B]
Size: Small ; Height: 3' 0" ; Weight: 33 lb 
Skin: Light ; Eyes: Green ; Hair: Red 
***************************
Total Hit Points: 11

Speed: 20 feet

Armor Class: 17 = 10 +2 [leather] +4 [dexterity] +1 [small] 
Touch AC: 15 ; Flat-footed: 13
***************************
Initiative modifier: +8 = +4 [dexterity] +4 [improved initiative]  
Fortitude save: +2 = 0 [base] +1 [constitution] +1 [halfling]  
Reflex save: +5 = 0 [base] +4 [dexterity] +1 [halfling]  
Will save: +6 = 3 [base] +2 [wisdom] +1 [halfling] 
 
Attack (handheld): +1 = 1 [base] -1 [strength] +1 [small]  
Attack (unarmed): +1 = 1 [base] -1 [strength] +1 [small]  
Attack (missile): +6 = 1 [base] +4 [dexterity] +1 [small]  
Grapple check: -4 = 1 [base] -1 [strength] -4 [small]  
***************************
Light load: 20 lb. or less
Medium load: 20-40 lb.
Heavy load: 41-60 lb.
Lift over head: 60 lb.
Lift off ground: 120 lb.
Push or drag: 300 lb.
***************************
[B]Languages:[/B] Common Gnome Goblin Halfling  
***************************

Dagger [1d3, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 10 ft., 1/2 lb., light, piercing]

Light Crossbow [1d6, crit 19-20/x2, range inc 80 ft., 2 lb, piercing]]

Leather armor [light; +2 AC; max dex +6; check penalty 0; 7.5 lb.] 

***************************
[B]Feats:[/B]
Improved Initiative  

[B]Skills:[/B]
Appraise Int 4 =  +2 +2  
Balance Dex* 4 =  +4   
Bluff Cha 7 =  +4 +3  
Climb Str* 1 =  -1  +2 [halfling]  
Concentration Con 4 =  +1 +3  
Decipher Script Int 5 =  +2 +3  
Diplomacy Cha 4 =  +4   
Disable Device Int 4 =  +2 +2  
Disguise Cha 4 =  +4   
Escape Artist Dex* 6 =  +4 +2  
Forgery Int 2 =  +2   
Gather Information Cha 6 =  +4 +2  
Heal Wis 2 =  +2   
Hide Dex* 9 =  +4 +1 +4 [small]  
Intimidate Cha 4 =  +4   
Jump Str* -5 =  -1  +2 [halfling] -6 [speed 20]  
Knowledge (history of the viscounty) Int 3 =  +2 +1  
Knowledge (local Verbobonc and the area) Int 3 =  +2 +1  
Listen Wis 6 =  +2 +2 +2 [halfling]  
Move Silently Dex* 8 =  +4 +2 +2 [halfling]  
Open Lock Dex 8 =  +4 +4  
Ride Dex 4 =  +4   
Search Int 6 =  +2 +4  
Sense Motive Wis 2 =  +2   
Spellcraft Int 4 =  +2 +2  
Spot Wis 2 =  +2   
Survival Wis 2 =  +2   
Swim Str** -1 =  -1   
Tumble Dex* 7 =  +4 +3  
Use Rope Dex 5 =  +4 +1  

* = check penalty for wearing armor

***************************
First-level Spellthief spells: 1 (0+1) per day



***************************
Halfling stats:
[sblock]
+2 dexterity / -2 strength (already included)
Small (combat bonuses, +4 to hide already included)
+2 racial bonus on climb, jump, move silently
+1 racial bonus on all saving throws (already included)
+2 morale bonus on saves vs. fear (stacks with racial bonus)
+1 to hit with thrown weapons and slings
+2 racial bonus on listen checks (already included)
[/sblock]
Spellthief stats:
[sblock]
Core class from "Complete Adventurer"
Level 1: Sneak attack +1d6; steal spell (0 or 1st), trapfinding
Level 2: Detect magic spellgrace +1, steal spell effect
Level 3: Steal energy resistance 10
Level 4: Steal spell (2nd)
Level 5: Sneak attack +2d6, steal spell-like ability
Level 6: Steal spell (3rd)
Level 7: Absorb spell
Level 8: Steal spell (4th)
Level 9: Arcane sight, sneak attack +3d6
Level 10: Steal spell (5th)
Level 11: Spellgrace +2, steal energy resistance 20
Level 12: Steal spell (6th)
Level 13: Discover spells, sneak attack +4d6
Level 14: Steal spell (7th)
Level 15: Steal spell resistance
Level 16: Steal spell (8th)
Level 17: Sneak attack +5d6
Level 18: Steal spell (9th)
Level 19: Steal energy resistance 30
Level 20: Absorb spell (immediate casting), spellgrace +3
[/sblock]
***************************
[B]Egoz Quickhands's Equipment:[/B]
Crossbow bolts (quiver of 10) x2 (2 lb.) - On me
Backpack (2 lb.) - On me
small sized Bedroll (2.5 lb.) - chest
Bell (0 lb.) - Chest
Caltrops (2 lb.) - In backpack
Candle (0 lb.)
Crowbar (5 lb.) - Chest
Grappling hook (4 lb.) - chest
Ink vial (0 lb.)
Ink pen (0 lb.)
Mirror (0.5 lb.) - chest
Lock (good) - (1 lb.) - On chest
Parchment sheets x5 (0 lb.)
Rope (50', hempen) x1 (10 lb.) - chest
Rope (50', silk) x1 (5 lb.) - chest
Sacks x1 - (0.5 lb.) - In back pack
Sealing wax (1 lb.) - chest
Sewing needle (0 lb.) - backpack
Soap (0 lb.) - chest
Torches x3 (3 lb.) - 1 in Backpack, 2 in chest
Thieves' tools (1 lb.) - On me.
[U]Total weight:[/U] 44 lb Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
[U]Total weight on Egoz:[/U] 19.5 lb (Light load)

Remark: Egoz is not carrying all the equipment, some of that he leave in his room at the Inn.
He uses the good lock for keeping the chest closed.
***************************
Wealth - 20 silver
```

Egoz quickhands born in Highfolk to a big family, they trade in Antiques
And moved from place to place, when he was quite grown up he stayed in Verbobonc and his family continued to Veluna. Most of his life he grew in Verbobonc, learning the history of the place and there were enough places in the area to hunt for treasures and magic stuff for trading.
He especially loved to go adventuring in the Gnarly forest and the Kron hills.
But he didn't delve too much inside those places, for a little Halfling this places was dangerous to travel alone.
Now he is staying in the Inn of the welcome wench, waiting for opportunity to adventure again.
Ocaasionaly he goes to the small Olidammara shrine outside town to pray for luck,there he met other worshiping folks that stay in this small village.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2005)

*Idea.*

As for your idea regarding Olidammara, Egoz worship her.
We can all meet outside town, Let's say there is a small shrine near a weak stream swampy river, where all the worshipers of Olidammara throw one silver coin in the holy day for luck.
It's a well kept wooden shrine, known only to the her worshipers, by a special sign carved on a rock near the enterance to Hommlet.


----------



## Dim_darknight (Oct 30, 2005)

Nonlethal Force:


> What are the typical alignments for this module?



Any can work, although it is much easier to use good and neutral aligned characters.



> Is this a group going in to cleanse the land? Or a group that just gets stuck in it before they realize what is going on?



I suppose it could be a little of both.



> If you are unfamiliar with Greyhawk ... do you have a homebrew world that you are more familiar with? Would it not be easier for us to learn that homebrew world rather than for you to learn Greyhawk?



I am actually working on a homebrew, but it is too restrictive and incomplete for ToEE to work in it.
I am concerned about _messing up_ on minor Greyhawk characters that are in the area and misstating distances and directions. None of this will damage the module itself (unless I do something very, very stupid).

Strahd_Von_Zarovich:


> Let's say there is a small shrine near a weak stream swampy river, where all the worshipers of Olidammara throw one silver coin in the holy day for luck.
> It's a well kept wooden shrine, known only to the her worshipers, by a special sign carved on a rock near the enterance to Hommlet.



That's a cool idea. It's okay with me, assuming everyone else follows Olidammara or at least pays him lip-service.



> he is staying in the Inn of the welcome wench



Do you mind if I ask the source of your knowledge about the establishments in Hommlet? It seems that I have seen the inn mentioned elsewhere but I have forgotten where and why.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 30, 2005)

Okay ... the role of cleric and rogue are taken in a group of Olidammara.

I'll try to have a concept of some type of arcanist up by tonight.  Although, I won't be able to work on it for about 8 hours ... so if someone else comes along and wants that slot, I can come up with another concept certainly.  If so, please say so and when I get on later tonight I'll check this thread before creating a character.

Note - I hope sorcerers are okay.  I typically prefer spontaneous casters to book wizards.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 30, 2005)

*Lenwë Telrúnya*

Lenwë Telrúnya 
Male Elven Cleric 2
Chaotic Neutral
Diety: Olidammara
Representing Juggernaut
***************************
Abilities:
Strength 10 (-) ; Dexterity 18 (+4) ; Constitution 12 (+1) 
Intelligence 12 (+1)  ; Wisdom 15 (+2) ; Charisma 18 (+4) 
***************************
Apperance:
Size: Medium ; Height: 5' 2" ; Weight: 121 lb 
Skin: Pale blue ; Eyes: Deep green ; Hair: Long and Black 
***************************
Total Hit Points: 18

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 17 = 10 +3 [studded leather] +4 [dexterity]  
Touch AC: 14 ; Flat-footed: 13
***************************
Initiative modifier: +4 = +4 [dexterity]   
Fortitude save: +4 = 3 [base] +1 [constitution]   
Reflex save: +4 = 0 [base] +4 [dexterity]  
Will save: +5 = 3 [base] +2 [wisdom]  

Attack (handheld): +1 = 1 [base]   
Attack (unarmed): +1 = 1 [base]  
Attack (missile): +5 = 1 [base] +4 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +1 = 1 [base]   
***************************
Light load: 33 lb. or less
Medium load: 34-66 lb.
Heavy load: 67-100 lb.
Lift over head: 100 lb.
Lift off ground: 200 lb.
Push or drag: 500 lb.
***************************
Languages: Common, Elven, Draconic   
***************************

Rapier [1d6, crit 18-20/x2,  3 lb., piercing]

Longbow [1d8, crit x3, range inc 100 ft., 3 lb, piercing]]

Studded Leather armor [light; +3 AC; max dex +5; check penalty -1; 20 lb.] 

***************************
Feats:  Combat Casting


Skills:
Appraise Int  +1
Balance Dex* +4 
Bluff Cha   +7 = 3 [ranks] +4 [cha]
Climb Str*   0
Concentration Con +8 = 3 [ranks]  +1 [con] +4 [combat casting]
Decipher Script Int   +1
Diplomacy Cha   +4
Disguise Cha +4
Escape Artist Dex* +4
Gather Information Cha +4
Heal Wis +2
Hide Dex*  +7 = 3[ranks] +4 [dex]
Intimidate Cha +4 
Jump Str*   0
Knowledge  (religon) +4 = 3 [ranks] +1 [int] 
Listen Wis   +4 = +2[wis] +2 [elf]
Move Silently Dex* +4
Ride Dex    +4
Search Int   +3 = +1[int] +2 [elf]
Sense Motive Wis  +2
Spellcraft Int  +4 = 3 [ranks] +1[int]
Spot Wis   +4 = +2[wis] +2 [Elf]
Swim Str**    
Tumble Dex*  +4

* = check penalty for wearing armor

***************************
Orisons: 4

Create Water
Light 
Detect Poison
Read Magic



First-level Cleric spells: (3+1) per day

Magic Weapon
Shield of Faith
Doom
Change Self (Trickery Domain)

******
Domains and Abilities:
LUCK:  You gain the power of good fortune, which is usable once per day.  This extraordinary ability allows you to reroll one roll that you have just made.  You must take the result of the reroll, even if it is worse.

1 Entropic Shield
2 Aid
3 Protection from Elements
4 Freedom of Movement
5 Break Enchantment
6 Mislead
7 Spell Turning
8 Holy Aura
9 Miracle

TRICKERY:  Bluff, Disguise, and Hide are class skills.

1 Change Self
2 Invisibility
3 Nondetection
4 Confusion
5 False Vision
6 Mislead
7 Screen
8 Polymorph any Object
9 Time Stop
***************************
Lenwë Telrúnya's Equipment:
Cleric's Vestments (6 lb.)
Longbow Arrows (quiver of 20) (3 lb.) 
Backpack (2 lb.) 
Holy Symbol, Wooden (0 lb.)
Candle (0 lb.)
Ink vial (0 lb.)
Ink pen (0 lb.)
Parchment sheets x5 (0 lb.)
Sack - (0.5 lb.)  
Total weight: 31.5 lb Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)

***************************
Wealth - 61 silver


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2005)

Dim_darknight said:
			
		

> Do you mind if I ask the source of your knowledge about the establishments in Hommlet? It seems that I have seen the inn mentioned elsewhere but I have forgotten where and why.



I was a DM in the Greyhawk campaign since it was AD&D - for more than 15 years.
So My knowledge in Greyhawk is quite big.
As for The inn of the welcome wench, it was the only inn in Hommlet since the first rise of the temple, if you played the PC game "Temple of Elemental evil" (second rise of the temple)you surely can remember the inn of the welcome wench, even in the new 3rd edition model
"The return to ...." (3rd. rise of the temple) you can see in the book they mention the inn.

If you have any Q regarding Greyhawk ... you can ask me.
although my nick name is Strahd (because I played Ravenloft too)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 31, 2005)

I've finished Tem, and I'd love to hash out some ideas on how he got to be out with y'all — I tried to make him mobile enough to get him in with just about any group of characters.


----------



## silentspace (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm interested!

I'd like to try a halfling druid, taking the first level racial substitution level from Races of the Wild.  Maybe focusing on lance combat with his riding dog animal companion.  He's really adventurous, and is drawn to Hommlet by the lure of adventure.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 31, 2005)

*Lenwë Telrúnya*

When most people think of elves they think of noble, honorable, magic using humanoids.  However when one describes the Clan Telrúnya these words would most likely be far from their thoughts.  Dispicable, dishonest, theiving, back-stabbing, sneaky, double-crossing, good for nothing have all become synonomous with this Elven family.  Lenwë Telrúnya, the youngest of 13 children born to Elrohir and Silmarwen Telrúnya, witnessed many things from which a young elf such as he should have been sheltered.  Murder by his brother, murder of 3 of his brothers, rape of his sister, arrest of his parents and 2 sisters, execution of 3 sisters and 2 brothers, death of his eldest brother in a duel, many thefts and scams by his older siblings... just to name some of the many.

Determined to better his luck and do better than the rest of his family, Lenwë decided to pay more than just lip service to Olidammara.  He decided that by being a devout worshipper of the Laughing God he would live a longer and more prosperous life.

His home temple is in the sewers of the City of Greyhawk.  Here he often runs an auction of stolen goods that he, his friends, or his few remaining live and free family members gather from around the city. 

Lenwë has run many quests in the name of Olidimmara.  He has done everything from robbing the rich, to breaking criminals out of prisons, to raiding temples of other Deities.  He has also run quite a few adventures just to fill his pockets.  He had recently heard of a stir in the Hommlet area and was headed in that direction when he ran across the beaten body of a human (Tem) on the outskirts of the City of Verbonc.  The human was rather small and frail almost Elven in size as he was not much bigger than Lenwë himself.  Lenwë tended to the human's wounds as he recognized the human from an occassinal visitor to his temple in Greyhawk.  He invited the human to join him on a short trip down the way to a shrine to the Laughing God.  (Maybe there someone can tell you more about your "box"... If Tem told Lenwë about the box)


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 31, 2005)

Tem very likely would have (he's cynical enough to believe that he can't influence his luck for good or ill at the moment — his belief in Olidammara is slightly contrarian, to say the least).


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 31, 2005)

Actually, as much as I am wanting to get into another game, I think I'll bow out of this one.  Things are going in a different direction that I had hoped, so I'll open up a space for someone else.  By my count my leaving still leaves four interested players, so the game can go on as scheduled.

Thanks for at least hearing my interest, though.  Good gaming!


----------



## Dim_darknight (Oct 31, 2005)

silentspace:


> ... taking the first level racial substitution level from Races of the Wild.



No, I'm sorry but Races of the Wild is not an available option. I own the book, but I'm not using it for this game.


----------



## Dim_darknight (Nov 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Manzanita (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm very interested in this game, but I feel I can't join now for a couple reasons, mainly that I'm very familiar with T1, the Village of Homlett.  I don't know the rest of the series, though.  I'd love to be signed up as an alt, effective at the point when you finish T1 & move on to T2!


----------



## Dim_darknight (Nov 1, 2005)

It looks like I need to extend the deadline. I'll push it to Friday. However, if enough people with acceptable characters apply before then I will start the game sooner. I would like six players, but if I can get a solid group of four...


----------



## Chaos Sword (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm interested in playing. I'll try to work out a character asap. I'm thinking about a fighter.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 2, 2005)

*Halbrom Starforge*
*Male Dwarf Wizard 2*
*Experience Points (required):* 1,000 (3,000 for 3rd level)
*Alignment:* Neutral
*Deity:* Boccob, with lip service to Olidammara

*Height:* 4’4”
*Weight:* 179lbs
*Eyes:* Steel-grey
*Hair:* Black
*Skin:* Deep Tan
*Age:* 58 

*Strength* 10 (+0) [10 base]
*Dexterity* 16 (+3) [16 base]
*Constitution* 17 (+3) [15 base, +2 racial]
*Intelligence* 18 (+4) [18 base]
*Wisdom* 14 (+2) [14 base]
*Charisma* 10 (+0) [12 base, -2 racial]

*Class and Racial Abilities*
+2 Con, -2 Cha; Medium humanoid (dwarf); Base speed 20 feet; Darkvision 60 feet; Stonecunning: This ability grants a dwarf a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dwarf can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dwarf can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up; Weapon Familiarity: dwarven waraxes and dwarven urgroshes as martial weapons; Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground); +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison; +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects; +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids; +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type; +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items; +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.

Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Wizards are proficient with the club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, and quarterstaff, but not with any type of armor or shield. Armor of any type interferes with a wizard’s movements, which can cause her spells with somatic components to fail; Summon Familiar; Scribe Scroll (bonus feat).

*Armour Class:* 13 (10 base, +3 Dex) [touch 13, flat-footed 10]
+4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type
*Armour Check Penalty:* 0
*Arcane Spell Failure:* 0%
*Hit Dice:* 2d4+6 (4,3)
*Hit Points:* 13
*Initiative:* +3 (+3 Dex)
*Speed:* 20 feet

*Base Attack Bonus/Grapple:* +1 / +1

*Weapons*
+1 melee [1d4; 19-20/x2; piercing or slashing; dagger]
+1 melee [1d6; 20/x2; bludgeoning; club]
+4 ranged [1d8; 19-20/x2; 80 feet; piercing; light crossbow]

+1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids

*Saves*
Fortitude +3 [0 base, +3 Con]
Reflex +3 [0 base, +3 Dex]
Will +5 [3 base, +2 Wis]

+2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison
+2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects

*Skills (30 points; max ranks: 5)*
Appraise +8 or +10 (stone or metal items) [1 rank (cc), +4 Int, +3 Raven familiar, +2 racial]
Concentration +5 [2 ranks, +3 Con]
Craft (untrained) +4 or +6 (related to stone or metal) [0 ranks, +4 Int, +2 racial]
Decipher Script +9 [5 ranks, +4 Int]
Knowledge (arcana) +9 [5 ranks, +4 Int]
Knowledge (history) +7 [3 ranks, +4 Int]
Knowledge (local) +7 [2 ranks, +4 Int]
Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +7 [2 ranks, +4 Int]
Knowledge (religion) +6 [2 ranks, +4 Int]
Knowledge (the planes) +6 [2 ranks, +4 Int]
Search (untrained) +4 or +6 (unusual stonework) [0 ranks, +4 Int, +2 racial]
Spellcraft +9 [5 ranks, +4 Int]

*Feats*
Alertness [familiar, when with arms reach]
Scribe Scroll [1st level Wizard bonus]
Spell Focus (enchantment) [1st level]

*Languages*
Common, Dwarven, Draconic, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Terran

*Spells Prepared*
Spells Per Day (4/3); Save DC = 14 + spell level (15 + spell level for enchantment* spells)
0-level (4) -- _acid splash, daze*, detect magic, read magic_
1st-level (3) -- _mage armor, ray of enfeeblement, sleep*_

*Spellbook*
0-level (all) -- _acid splash, arcane mark, dancing lights, daze* (m), detect magic, detect poison, disrupt undead, flare, ghost sound (m), light (m), mage hand, mending, message (f), open/close (f), prestidigitation, ray of frost, read magic (f), resistance (m), touch of fatigue (m)_
1st-level (9) -- _charm person*, comprehend langauges (m), disguise self, hold portal, mage armor (m), magic missile, ray of enfeeblement, shield, sleep* (m)_

*Equipment*
Dagger [1 lb]
Club [3 lb]
Light Crossbow [4 lb]
Bolts (20) [2 lb]
Explorer’s Outfit (earth tones) [8 lb--when stored]

Backpack [2 lb]
-- Bedroll [5 lb]
-- Blanket, Winter [3 lb]
-- Courtier’s Outfit (fine raven coloured wizard robes) [6 lb]
-- Flint & Steel [0 lb]
-- Mirror, Small Steel [0.5 lb]
-- Rations, Trail (4 days) [4 lb]
-- Sack (2) [1 lb]
-- Spellbook [3 lb]
-- Waterskin (1) [4 lb]
-- Whetstone [1 lb]

Belt Pouch [0.5 lb]
-- 9 sp, 8 cp [0.34 lb]

Spell Component Pouch (also hold foci) [2 lb]

*Weight Carried:* 42 lb (42.34 lb including money)

*Carrying Capacity [10 Strength]*
*Light:* 33 lb. or less; *Medium:* 34-66 lb.; *Heavy:* 67-100 lb.;
*Lift (over head):* 100 lb.; *Lift (off ground):* 200 lb.; *Drag:* 500 lb.

*Money*
9 sp, 8 cp

*Darkwing, Raven familiar:* Tiny magical beast; HD 2: hp 6; Init +2; Spd 20 ft., fly 60 ft. (average); AC 15 [+2 size, +2 Dex, +1 natural], touch 14, flat-footed 13; Base Atk +1; Grp -12; Atk +5 melee (1d2-5, claws); Full Atk +5 melee (1d2-5, claws); Space/Reach 2 1/2 ft./0 ft.; SA --; SQ low-light vision, speak common (su), improved evasion, share spells, empathic link; AL N; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +4; Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 6.

*Appearance*
Halbrom is tall for a dwarf at 4’4”, but otherwise has the standard stocky dwarven build. His black beard is his pride and joy, long and luxurious it reaches to just above his belt, and with his black hair cut short his beard draws your eye. Steel-grey eyes peer out of his deeply tanned skin,  which seem as if they are always weighing you, seeing if you’re worth his efforts. When travelling he wears clothing in earth tones, but he does have a fine raven coloured wizard’s robe for special occasions. He carries a dagger, club, and light crossbow on his belt none of which have seen much use. On his left shoulder sits an intelligent looking raven, which he refers to as Darkwing.

*Background*
A strange dwarf at best, Halbrom always had a feel for magic, but not the kind favoured by his people. Living with his clan in the Yatil Mountains where they mine various ores and gems, Mordenkainen had rendered them assistance in driving off marauding humanoids more than once. After the renowned mages assistance in defeating the most recent horde of humanoids, Halbrom finally struck up the courage to confront him about learning magic as his apprentice. Mordenkainen considered the request for quite some time, finally deciding to take the young dwarf on for a trial and without another word whisked him off to his mighty citadel hidden who knows where.

Halbrom soon found that learning magic wasn’t all he thought it would be. There was a lot more servile work than he expected, no magic whatsoever, and Mordenkainen was often gone for long periods where he was left to study treatises on history and politics. A typical dwarf in every other way though, he persevered with the tasks he was given knowing that it must eventually lead to something. Finally his persistence paid off and he began learning magical lore and a while after that his first simple spells.

Having trained under Mordenkainen for more than a dozen years, Halbrom is finally reentering the world outside of the fortress once again. Enmeshed in the machinations of the Circle of Eight as an apprentice of its leader, he is a willing tool for the goals of the group. Placed near the village of Hommlet by Mordenkainen, as he sees trouble rising there and wants to know more, Halbrom comes across several people at a shrine to Olidammara as he makes his way into town. Thinking it can’t hurt to have a little luck on his side, he tosses a silver coin into the water as he makes a whispered prayer for luck...


----------



## Torillan (Nov 2, 2005)

*Still room?*

Excellent!  A blast from the past!  If there is still a spot open, I'll go ahead and post a character soon.  Based on the classes I see already, I'll stick with a human fighter, maybe a spiked chain specialist.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 2, 2005)

Not sure if there's still a possible space going or not, but I've never played the module and I know I need to sooner or later so I'd sure like to get in on this. 

 I sure do like the idea of a group of Olidammara worshippers too... that could be really cool. 

 So if there's room for me, I'll work up a human bard running from his past and headed eventually for the Seeker of the Song PrC.


----------



## Dim_darknight (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes, there is still room; but you must post a complete character to be consider for the game. If more than six characters are up, please apply anyway. A player or two generally dropout extremely early in the game process and alternate characters can be intergrated quickly in and round Hommlet. Also note, a good backstory that links characters will push you closer to the front of the line. Kajamba Lion and Juggernaut's characters provide an excellent example. <By the way, you two are in.>


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 2, 2005)

Welllll... I can have a character sheet done by Friday, no problem. For now I'm kinda interested in looking at my character's background, and seeing how I can tie in with something or other. Being as how I want my character to be running away from something in his (or maybe her... haven't quite decided yet) past, it might be pretty interesting if that thing has actually followed him to some extent, in the form of one of the other characters. Say for instance Tem - whatever is in his box might have something to do with what my character's running away from. Or perhaps one of the other characters witnessed something that was a direct result of my character's actions (that (s)he's been running away from rather than facing up to) and so whilst the two don't recognise the link, there's something there that might come out later.

 Just tossing out ideas for now... I guess I probably need to better define what my character's running from before they can grow much. But on the other hand, if someone has a great idea about how something like that could link in with their character, go ahead and yell. I'd be happy to hear any suggestions.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 2, 2005)

Dim_darknight said:
			
		

> <By the way, you two are in.>



Right on.  



			
				Eluvan said:
			
		

> Say for instance Tem - whatever is in his box might have something to do with what my character's running away from.



Gotta love macguffins.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 2, 2005)

Your character could be running from the law because when my character helped someone escape from the prison as a quest for the church of Olidimarra, you just happened to be the cell mate of the escapee and in the few minutes I was present you convinced me of your innocense and I broke you out too!    Especially if you are a Charismatic female   lol


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey DM, what about my Halfling character ? Is he in or not ?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 2, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Hey DM, what about my Halfling character ? Is he in or not ?




Well my guess would be we're on hold as we haven't written our characters in with someone else, not that my wizard would fit with anyone else but hey what can I do, guess we'll find out Friday.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 3, 2005)

Juggernaut - excellent plan. 

 I really like it, it fits in perfectly with my character. I'll be going with that. It'll lead to some interesting roleplay between our characters too, I'm sure.


----------



## silentspace (Nov 3, 2005)

*Gerbo Loopmottin*
Gnome Druid 2
Age: 50 years
Height: 3'-3"
Weight: 43 lbs

Str 10 (12 -2)
Dex 10 
Con 17 (15 +2)
Int 16
Wis 18
Cha 14

Skills (7x5)
Diplomacy +7 [5 ranks, +2 Cha]
Handle Animal +7 [5 ranks, +2 Cha]
Knowledge Nature +4 [1 rank, +3 Int]
Listen +9 [5 ranks, +4 Wis]
Ride +6 [5 ranks, +1 Dex]
Spellcraft +4 [1 rank, +3 Int]
Spot +9 [5 ranks, +4 Wis]
Survival +11 [5 ranks, +2 nature sense, +4 Wis]
Swim +3 [3 ranks, +0 Str]

Feats:
Extend Spell

Spells:
0-cure minor wounds, detect magic, light, read magic
1-cure light wounds, entangle, shillelagh

Possessions:
Hide armor (15 gp, 12.5 lbs)
Heavy wooden shield (7 gp, 5 lbs)
Club (0 gp, 1.5 lbs)
Sling (0 gp, 0 lbs)
Sling bullets (10) (0.1 gp, 2.5 lbs)
Explorer's outfit (0 gp, 2 lbs)
Holly and mistletoe (0 gp, 0 lbs)
Spell component pouch (5 gp, 2 lbs)

Carrying Capacity: 24.75/49.5/75
Weight: 25.5

- - -

Riding Dog: "Merk" (150 gp)

Possessions: 
Saddle, Riding (10 gp, 12.5 lbs)
Waterskin (1 gp, 2 lbs)
Sunrod (2 gp, 1 lbs)

Carrying Capacity: 100/200/300
Weight including rider: 84

- - -

Animal Companion: "Rek" Riding Dog

Possessions
Saddle, Pack (5 gp, 7.5 lbs)
Bedroll (0.1 gp, 2.5 lbs)
Blanket (0.5 gp, 1.5 lbs)
Flint and Steel (1 gp, 0 lbs)
Soap (0.5 gp, 1 lbs)
Torch (10) (0.1 gp, 10 lbs)

Carrying Capacity: 100/200/300
Weight: 32.5

- - - 

Total Equipment Worth: 197.3

Left over: 3 gp, 7 sp = 3 sp, 7 cp


----------



## Dim_darknight (Nov 3, 2005)

My work shift for this Friday has changed; so early Saturday, I will review everything and confirm players for the remaining slots and likely start the game later on in the evening.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 3, 2005)

Lysienne Rainthir
Human Female
Bard 2
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deity: Olidammara 

12 Strength (+1)
15 Dexterity (+2)
14 Constitution (+2)
16 Intelligence (+3)
10 Wisdom (+0)
18 Charisma (+4)

Initiative: +2
Speed: 30’

BAB: +1
Grapple: +2

Melee Attack Bonus: +2
Damage: 1d6+1
AC: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Armour), touch 12, flat-footed 14

Ranged Attack Bonus: +3 (Range 60’ x10)
Damage: 1d6
AC: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Armour), touch 12, flat-footed 14

Hit Points: 14
Fortitude Saves: +2
Reflex Saves: +5
Will Saves: +6

Feats:
Bard Weapon Proficiency
Light Armour Proficiency
Shield Proficiency
Force of Personality
Skill Focus: Perform (Sing)

Abilities:
Bardic Knowledge (+7)
Bardic Music (2/day)
-Countersong
-Fascinate
-Inspire Courage (+1)

Skills: 
+9 Bluff [5]+4 (Cha)
+7 Concentration [5]+2 (Con)
+8 Diplomacy [4]+4 (Cha)
+9 Gather Information [5]+4 (Cha)
+8 Knowledge (Arcana) [5]+3 (Int)
+8 Knowledge (History) [5]+3 (Int)
+12 Perform (Sing) [5]+7 (Cha, Skill Focus)
+5 Sleight of Hand [5]+0 (Dex, Armour Check Penalty)
+5 Spellcraft [2]+3 (Int)
+4 Tumble [4]+0 (Dex, Armour Check Penalty)
+9 Use Magic Device [5]+4 (Cha)

Spells:
Level 0: (3/day, DC 14)
Daze
Ghost Sound
Mage Hand
Message 
Prestidigitation

Level 1: (1/day, DC 15)
Grease
Silent Image

Equipment: 
Rapier (1d6, 18-20/x2)
Chain Shirt (+4 AC, +4 Max Dex Bonus, -2 Check Penalty)
Shortbow (1d6, 60’ x10 range)
40x Arrows (6 lbs)
Backpack (2 lbs)
-Ink 
-Inkpen
-20x paper
-Oil (3 flasks)
-Bullseye Lantern
-5x Tindertwig
-Bottle of Wine
Belt Pouch
-6 cp

Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Goblin

Description: 
 Lysienne is a devastatingly beautiful young woman. She stands about five feet tall and has a slim, elegant figure that is accentuated by her fluid movements and the expensively tailored dresses she is accustomed to wear. Her auburn hair cascades down to the middle of her back, slightly curled, and her bright green eyes shine out like emeralds, sparkling with frank interest and humour. There is something slightly feline about her movement and demeanour.

Background:
 Lysienne was born, the younger by three minutes, of twin daughters to a noble family in the city of Greyhawk. The Rainthir’s were not major players in the city’s politics, but they were an old family and quite wealthy enough to provide their children with all the luxuries money could buy. Lysienne was provided with a fine education for a young lady, demonstrating a quick and adaptable mind that took quickly to all her lessons but showing a particular flair for song.  At every turn, though, she found herself in competition with her sister Feanne. The two never did get on, and from an early age they vied with each other for attention and praise. The competition only intensified when the two became old enough to enter society circles for the first time. Both took adroitly to this new arena of battle, and as they grew up and the stakes raised the tension between them only grew.

 In the meantime, Lysienne was growing tired of her lifestyle, constricted as it was to such a claustrophobically small social set. She longed to branch out and experience what life had to offer, and eventually she did. She began sneaking away at night, to the taverns and gambling houses. She was hardly the first noble to ‘slum it’, but to her it was all new and exciting. The vibrancy, the life, the noise and the colour and the stink of the places intoxicated her, and it wasn’t long before simply observing wasn’t enough for her. She began to immerse herself in the culture whenever she could, dancing with strange, unshaven men and drinking the watered down ale and strong spirits that they bought for her. Sometimes she’d even climb on a table and sing whatever popular songs she’d picked up, and go home tired, happy, and laden with coin she had no use for except to exult in having won it for herself. 

 One night she heard that Feanne had fallen seriously ill, and could not attend some function or another that she’d been invited to (many of the city’s nobles having already realised that it was best to invite only one of the Rainthir sisters to any given event). She seemed distraught, wanting desperately to go to the affair. Lysienne couldn’t resist the temptation. She diverted the servant who had been sent to deliver word to the hosts (a quick flutter of her eyelashes and the fool couldn’t remember his name, let alone object when she told him that he was to disregard previous orders and was free to go home early), and then she put on one of her sister’s dresses and went herself. 

 At first everything was fine – the normal tedium of high society alleviated by the frisson of excitement that came from her deception. Things took a strange turn though when a man she did not know – well-dressed, poised, exceptionally handsome – brushed past her in the crowd and, as if by accident, nudged her a little and nearly spilt her drink. As he solicitously apologised and made sure she was alright he made eye contact and, as attention turned from him, asked in a whisper “we can go ahead?” Numbly, she nodded, not wishing to expose her deception. “Meet in the outer courtyard in five minutes then.” Again she nodded.

 Her mind raced with possibilities, but she settled on one quickly enough – it must, of course, be some romantic tryst of her sisters that she had kept hidden from the rest of the family. Not so very unusual – Gods knew she hid enough herself. She considered breaking off the act and going home, but she couldn’t resist the challenge of maintaining her act under these circumstances. She went to meet the man.

 She didn’t get what she expected. 

 The man wasn’t there when she arrived in the courtyard. She stood by a small ornamental fountain, waiting, and a few moments later four figures appeared, walking sedately through the courtyard. She realised swiftly that it was her host – Lord Nethal, a prominent political figure in the city – and three others with him. She nodded politely as they passed. And then she realised that the man to her host’s left was the same one that she had been waiting to meet. He made no eye contact as he passed her. Then suddenly, shockingly, he drew a dagger from his cloak and in one smooth motion plunged it into Nethal’s neck. The other two men both drew their own daggers and made sure of the lord’s death, and then the three of them dropped their weapons and ran, the man she had spoken to before stopping ever so briefly to make eye contact with Lysienne and murmur “you know what to do.”

 Of course, he was wrong. She had no idea what to do. The watch took her in, and trying to save herself she told them the whole story – the only result of which was to induce them to bring Feanne in as well. The evidence against Feanne was strong once they had caught and questioned the assassins, and she was tried and hanged while Lysianne languished in her cell, awaiting judgement for her part in the tangled affair. But judgement never came. In its place came an elf named Lenwë, who arrived in the prison with the aim of breaking out Lysianne’s cellmate, a thief with strong ties to the Olidammaran church. He was a warm blooded male, and as such Lysianne didn’t find it much of a challenge to convince him of her innocence and worthiness to be a part of the escape effort. She took shelter with him for a time, and when he left the city she went with him, seeing nothing to tie her there any longer.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 3, 2005)

Well, there you go. Hope you like her.


----------



## Dim_darknight (Nov 4, 2005)

Eluvan:


> Human
> 12 Strength (+1)
> 16 Dexterity (+3)
> 14 Constitution (+2)
> ...




Given Stats are 18, 16, 15, 14, 12, 10. Please fix this.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 4, 2005)

I counted six characters enrolled in your game so far.  Are you now full up or is it possible for me to come up with a character?


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> I counted six characters enrolled in your game so far.  Are you now full up or is it possible for me to come up with a character?




If you submit a character by Saturday now I believe, you will be considered for a place. Currently there are only two characters that are certainly in the game, a cleric and rogue.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 4, 2005)

I had the connection of Egoz to the other players ... Olidammara shrine that I suggested in my second post.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I had the connection of Egoz to the other players ... Olidammara shrine that I suggested in my second post.




They actually wrote each other into their backstories though (see post #20), which is probably why they're in (as that's what Dim_darknight wanted).


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 4, 2005)

*Doh*, whoops. I put up the default stat array and then later forgot that it was set in that way and changed 2 points around as if I'd been doing point buy.   

 I'll fix it now.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 4, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> They actually wrote each other into their backstories though (see post #20), which is probably why they're in (as that's what Dim_darknight wanted).




So let's connect our characters and leave them to the mercy of our mighty, kind ,merciful and handsome DM


----------



## unleashed (Nov 4, 2005)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> So let's connect our characters and leave them to the mercy of our mighty, kind ,merciful and handsome DM




Okay Strahd, how does this strike you:

Told he’ll be meeting a little help on the way to Hommlet by the name of Egoz, Halbrom is surprised when he discovers the redheaded halfling making camp only a few dozen feet from where he’s been teleported. _Hmm, I didn’t think Mordenkainen had a sense of humour_, he thinks to himself as he walks over to the halfling. Introducing himself to the little man, they share a camp for the night and set out the next morning for the village. Travelling together for several days they become well acquainted, and Halbrom even comes to know a little of Olidammara’s ways. As Egoz and Halbrom approach Hommlet they come across several people at a shrine to Olidammara. Thinking it can’t hurt to have a little luck on his side, especially after the tales Egoz tells of his treasure seeking adventures, Halbrom tosses a silver coin into the water as he makes a whispered prayer for luck in his ventures here...

Dim_darknight/Strahd
[SBLOCK]For Halbrom insert this into his backstory after: Placed near the village of Hommlet by Mordenkainen, as he sees trouble rising there and wants to know more. (the rest will be cut and this will follow instead--I will of course replace it in the proper backstory if approved, if not I'll leave my backstory as is)

For Strahd I'd suggest it goes after: But he didn't delve too much inside those places, for a little Halfling this places was dangerous to travel alone. (replacing what followed before--of course from his perspective and starting from where Halbrom introduces himself or appears out of nowhere, but you get the idea)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Torillan (Nov 4, 2005)

*Torillan Ellandilas [final]*

Torillan Ellandilas
Human Male
Fighter 2
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Deity: no preference, prays to any convenient to the moment

16 Strength (+3)
18 Dexterity (+4)
15 Constitution (+3)
14 Intelligence (+2)
12 Wisdom (+1)
10 Charisma (+0)

Initiative: +4
Speed: 30’

BAB: +2
Grapple: +5

AC: 17 (+4 Dex, +3 Armour), touch 14, flat-footed 13

Melee Attack Bonus: +7 (Spiked Chain w/ Weapon Finesse & Weapon Focus)
Damage: 2d4+3, x2

Ranged Attack Bonus: +6 (Light Crossbow)
Damage: 1d8, 19-20/x2

Hit Points: 22
Fortitude Saves: +5
Reflex Saves: +4
Will Saves: +1

Feats:
Fighter proficiencies
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Spiked Chain)
Weapon Focus (Spiked Chain) - Bonus fighter feat 1st lvl
Combat Reflexes - extra human feat
Weapon Finesse - bonus fighter feat 2nd lvl

Skills: 
Climb +6 (3 ranks, +3 Str)
Jump +6 (3 ranks, +3 Str)
Listen +3 (2 ranks, +1 Wis)
Spot +3 (2 ranks, +1 Wis)
Swim +5 (2 ranks, +3 Str)
Move Silent +6 (2 ranks, +4 Dex)

Equipment: 
Studded Leather armor
Spiked Chain
Light Crossbow (w/ 20 bolts)
Backpack
Bedroll
Rope, Silk
Rations, trail x7
Sunrod x5
Crowbar
Sack x2
Waterskin

Description: 
Tall with a lean but muscular build.  Closely cropped white hair, with many scars all over his body.

Languages:  Common, Orcish

Background:
Torillan hails from the city of Irongate, where he was born into a family of proud warriors.  He served for many of his early years in the army, learning discipline and weapon techniques.  His favorite was the spiked chain, which he learned to use from a half-orc mercenary sergeant that was hired to train his regiment.  Torillan found that he had a gift for the brutal weapon, becoming quite adept at its use.  

Growing restless, Torillan mustered out of service, serving with a mercenary troupe for several years.  Work eventually became scarce, so Torillan wandered around until he came to Verbobonc.  He found work in the underground arenas as a gladiator for a time, improving his skill with the chain, but never really earning much.  Ever present at local taverns, he became aware of rumors of a village in trouble to the south of the city.  So he packed his few belongings, hoping to either hire himself out or help find some of the treasures rumored to exist in the area....


----------



## Dim_darknight (Nov 4, 2005)

unleashed and Strahd, you are in. I'm sorry about not informing you sooner.

Friday(Today) is the cut-off day for character submissions. I should get home just before midnight tonight; I'll make the final selections then.

... see the boss lady, so I gotta go.


----------



## Chaos Sword (Nov 4, 2005)

Here is my character. Hopefully there is a spot left.  

Name: Griffen Blackstone       
Race:  Human      
Class:  Ranger
Level: 2 
XP: 1000 [next level:3000]  
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral           
Deity: Olidammara
Height: 5’7”
Weight: 145lbs
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Brown
Age: 26

Str: 14 [+2] 
Dex:  18 [+4]
Con:  16 [+3]
Int:  12 [+1]
Wis:  15 [+2]
Chr:  10 [0]

Class and Racial Abilities:
Favored Enemy (Goblinoid) +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival                                                 checks, +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls 
Track
Wild Empathy 
Combat Style Archery

Hit Points:  19
Armor Class:  18(+4 Dex, +0 size, +3 armor, +1 shield) 
Touch: 14
Flat-footed: 14
Initiative: +8(+4 Dex,+4 Improved Initiative)
Speed: 30ft

Saves:
Fortitude +6[+3 base, +3 Con]
Reflex +7 [+3 base, +4 Dex]
Will +2 [+0 base, +2 Wis]


BAB: +2
Melee Atk:+4 [1d8+2, 19-20/x2] Long Sword
Ranged Atk: +6 [1d8, x3, 100‘] Long Bow 
Ammunition:  40 arrows

Skills: 40pts 5/2.5 max rank
Concentration +8 [+3 con, +5 ranks]
Heal +7 [+2 wis, +5 ranks]
Hide +9 [+4 dex, +5 ranks]
Listen +7 [+2 wis, +5 ranks]
Move Silently +9 [+4 dex, +5 ranks]
Search +6 [+1 int, +5 ranks]
Spot +7 [+2 wis, +5 ranks]
Survival +7 [+2 wis, +5 ranks]



Feats:
Point Blank Shot  +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls with ranged weapons at ranges of up to 30 feet
Improved Initiative  +4 bonus on initiative checks 
Track
Rapid Shot  1 extra attack per round with ranged weapon, full round action, -2 on all attack rolls

Languages: 
Common
Goblin
Giant


Armor:  Studded Leather
Shield:  Light Wooden Shield
Equipment:
Long Bow 75gp 3lbs
40 Arrows 2gp 6lbs
Long Sword 15gp 4lbs
Studded Leather 25gp 20lbs
Light Wooden Shield 3gp 5lbs
Backpack 2gp 2lbs
Sack (empty) 1sp 0.5lbs
Flint and Steel 1gp -lbs
3 Torches 3cp 3lbs
Explorers Outfit 10gp 8lbs
Waterskin 1gp 4lbs
Trail Rations 1 day 5sp 1lbs
Belt Pouch 1gp 0.5lbs

Total Weight: 57lbs
Light load: 58
Medium load: 116
Heavy load: 175
Lift over head: 175
Lift off ground: 350
Push or drag: 875

Treasure: gp,  64sp, 2cp

Description:
Griffen was of average build, slightly shorter than most. He had short brown hair that was often messy and unkempt. He wore a dark green outfit under his leather armor, whose studs were darkened for concealment. He wore tall brown leather boots and a dark green and brown hooded cloak. He had a good personality and was unusually quick with wit and humor. He loved the wilderness and would do what he could to protect it. 

Background:
Griffen was born in Verbobonc to a poor family. Soon after his birth his parents decided to move out of the city and established a farm near the outskirts of the Viscount’s territory. The farm bordered a large wooded area and that was where he learned his skills in the forest. He eventually made his home deep in the forest and would only come by the farm occasionally. He developed a faith in Olidammara and frequented some shrines, sharing many beliefs with the people he met there. He started traveling on some adventures in the area northwest of the Verbobonc. He traveled to the city frequently to sell furs and other items from the forest and his adventures. On his latest trip he overheard talk of troubles in a small village to the south. He decided to set out and see if there was anything he could do or any treasure to be found. He had heard of an old shrine to his deity near there and decided to stop by on the way to the village. He found some people worshipping there…


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 4, 2005)

Dim_darknight said:
			
		

> unleashed and Strahd, you are in. I'm sorry about not informing you sooner.
> 
> Friday(Today) is the cut-off day for character submissions. I should get home just before midnight tonight; I'll make the final selections then.
> 
> ... see the boss lady, so I gotta go.





Should get Eluvan in as well, since his character is tied into mine as well!


----------



## Dim_darknight (Nov 5, 2005)

Players:
Juggernaut
Kajamba Lion
Strahd
unleashed
Eluvan
Torillan

Possible Alternates:
silentspace
Chaos Sword

Immediate character fixes: Tem, Lysienne and Torillan each need a languages list.  

I offer my sincere apologies to those that have not been selected. I hope that you watch the game and are willing to step in as an alternate if the opportunity presents itself.

This was by no means an easy decision. With 8 people vying for spots I was tempted to split the pool and run two separate games or just run a large group; unfortunately, neither option works well in a play-by-post environment. I had already confirmed Juggernaut and Kajamba Lion, Strahd and unleashed; most have shown patience and been extremely helpful not only with suggestions to me but also in trying to integrate other players into a group.

Eluvan has linked his* character to Juggernaut’s, so he’s in. 
The group - so far - is heavy on magic, not so much on muscle. <silentspace: druid>
I looked over the remaining two sheets several times. I literally debated the issue to myself for over an hour, and it basically came down to board history. <Chaos Sword>  

*Quick note: I think everyone currently posting in this thread is a guy; I don’t want to offend any ladies by referring to them in the masculine tense. Sorry, but the bios don’t reveal that much. The only female players that I know, play female characters (all half-orcs). There are several guys that I know that play female characters (all elves).

The plan: Sleep, wake up, eat pancakes, post.
If you want to, start a thread and post your characters in the Rogue’s Gallery. I’ll turn this one to OOC discussion.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 5, 2005)

I started a thread in the Rogues Gallery titled "Dim Darknight's Temple of Elemental Evil PCs"  Post your character sheets there please.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 5, 2005)

Yay! I'm looking forward to this one.  

 Languages are in now, and Lysienne's posted up in the RG thread.


----------



## Dim_darknight (Nov 5, 2005)

IC thread is up: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2701403


----------



## Chaos Sword (Nov 5, 2005)

Ok that's alright. I'll just watch the game and be on the alternates list if you need a replacement. Thanks.


----------



## Dim_darknight (Nov 7, 2005)

Torillan, the clock is running. Please post.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 7, 2005)

*unleashed*: I hope I'm not bothering you, but I fear that I am a bit.  Basically, Tem's coming out as a lot more aggressive sounding than I mean for him to be.  He's a 17 year old kid who's had a bad life — more than anything, he's scared.  I'll dial it down a little bit, though, as I'm not trying to be annoying.

Nick


----------



## Dim_darknight (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm having trouble getting the Spoiler tag to work so I just used black text. Can someone tell me the proper code to get it to work.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *unleashed*: I hope I'm not bothering you, but I fear that I am a bit.  Basically, Tem's coming out as a lot more aggressive sounding than I mean for him to be.  He's a 17 year old kid who's had a bad life — more than anything, he's scared.  I'll dial it down a little bit, though, as I'm not trying to be annoying.
> 
> Nick




No problem, play him as you wish, Halbrom just thinks he's either really pessimistic or completely insane.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 8, 2005)

Dim_darknight said:
			
		

> I'm having trouble getting the Spoiler tag to work so I just used black text. Can someone tell me the proper code to get it to work.




Sure, no problem. [ SPOILER ] at the beginning (minus the spaces between the brackets and the word), and [ /SPOILER ] at the end (again minus the spaces) of whatever you want in the spoiler.

Like so: 



Spoiler



hidden text



You can also use [ SBLOCK ] [ /SBLOCK ] (minus the spaces of course) for a different form of spoiler.

[SBLOCK]hidden text[/SBLOCK]

Also [ CODE ] [ /CODE ] (minus the spaces of course) keeps all formatting, so you don't lose spaces.

a             a (without code)


```
a             a (with code)
```

Go here to find more formatting codes.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> No problem, play him as you wish, Halbrom just thinks he's either really pessimistic or completely insane.



Possibly a bit of each, although mostly the former.    He's working on it, though.


----------



## Dim_darknight (Nov 9, 2005)

Quick combat note:
I don’t care about post order but please put in a secondary action if it’s possible someone could block your primary action before you have a chance to take it.

I may skip people if it doesn’t damage the overall initiative. Ex. If Juggernaut goes immediately after Eluvan, but posts first, I may swap their order.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

I’m going to try to cut it down more (to less than 1MB). If you have trouble with it, post in the ooc thread and I'll give you all the distances.

Well I downloaded it as I couldn't access the site directly (said it was temporarily down when I tried), so might I suggest just zipping the bitmap and uploading it in the message. I've done it here for the first map.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2005)

Mmm... well since Darknight has posted initiative order and a combat map, it's clear that we're going to most likely be fighting these guys. 

 But... from an IC point of view, do you guys who are posting combat actions have any reason to suppose that the guys are hostile? They could just as easily be Hommlet guards, no?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 9, 2005)

Hmmm. that's a good point


----------



## Dim_darknight (Nov 9, 2005)

Exactly.

However, no one in the group is Lawful; half are chaotic; and only one is Good. Guards or Bandits, there's a chance a majority would attack either way.

Mainly though: two groups meet, neither _expects_ the other, both are clearly armed with more than a common knife and the clothes on their back. Order of actions becomes somewhat important as first impressions are established.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 9, 2005)

*Eluvan*: In retrospect and from an IC standpoint, no (although there was a lot of talk of bandits in the area), but OOC I felt like it was implied that we'd be fighting (being told to remember to draw our weapons), so I posted a combat action.  *shrugs*  Although Tem would certainly be willing to not fight should the folks be proved not hostile — they just haven't given us any indication either way as to what their intentions are.  And it seems unlikely that they'd be the Hommlet town guard, given how they're positioned and what not, but that's just IMO.

Nick


----------



## Dim_darknight (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm sorry about all the confusion.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

Eluvan said:
			
		

> Mmm... well since Darknight has posted initiative order and a combat map, it's clear that we're going to most likely be fighting these guys.
> 
> But... from an IC point of view, do you guys who are posting combat actions have any reason to suppose that the guys are hostile? They could just as easily be Hommlet guards, no?




Well I'd expect Hommlet guards to be challenging us, not hiding in the woods or behind barracades apparently waiting in ambush. Plus of course I'd expect Egoz to recognise Hommlet guards, and DD to have posted that, since he's been staying in Hommlet.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 9, 2005)

Ah, ok. The guards was just an example... I guess I was just saying that we should probably at least consider other options before we raced into combat. 

 No matter.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 9, 2005)

Sure, but that was what I considered before posting my action. Plus of course my action was non-lethal, so if it did end up they weren't hostile no harm done and I could just say we'd heard there were bandits in the area and wake up their sleeping comrades.


----------



## Eluvan (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey, Dim_Darknight, do you think you could give us a little information in your posts about whether our actions succeeded or failed? It would be nice to know who hit and who missed and, in particular in this case, whether the horseman is wounded or not.


----------



## Torillan (Nov 10, 2005)

I agree with Eluvan, it would be helpful.    

Also, regarding Torillan, if the bandit in R15 isn't hit, I'd like to take advantage of an AoO if possible.  Although, if he only moves or withdraws, he wouldn't get that.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 14, 2005)

Has the status of this game changed at all?  Just checking in.  

Nick


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2005)

Dim_Darknight, is this game still running? If so could you give us an idea of when it might get moving again, thanks.


----------

